# whistleblower = (νομ.) μάρτυρας δημόσιου συμφέροντος | (γεν.) καταγγέλτης διαφθοράς, καταμηνυτής ατασθαλιών



## Bear (Jun 22, 2008)

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι 

whistleblower is an employee, former employee, or member of an organization, especially a business or government agency, who reports misconduct to people or entities that have the power and presumed willingness to take corrective action. 

πώς θα τον ονομάσουμε στα ελληνικά; Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει;


----------



## curry (Jun 22, 2008)

Πακέτο! Με έχει απασχολήσει στο παρελθόν, θα έλεγε κανείς ότι είναι μια θετική μορφή ... "ρουφιανιάς"!!! 
(με πολλά πολλά πολλά εισαγωγικά).
Αλλά φυσικά, είναι τόσο μα τόσο αρνητικά φορτισμένη η λέξη που ούτε θα σκεφτόμουν να την χρησιμοποιήσω - όπως και τα συνώνυμά της (καρφί κλπ). 
Στο Ρεπορτάζ Χωρίς Σύνορα που είχαν κάνει ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για τους whistle blowers, ο τίτλος ήταν στα αγγλικά. Μπορείς να δεις το σενάριο εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2008)

(Αν δεν είχαμε καταργήσει τις μετοχές θα πρότεινα) *o δημοσιοποιών / αποκαλύπτων ατασθαλίες*. Στη νέα ελληνική γίνεται "αυτός που κλπ".


----------



## wings (Jun 22, 2008)

Εδώ, ο nickel και αρκετοί άλλοι έχουν χύσει πολύ ιδρώτα κι ακόμα περισσότερο μελάνι για τη λέξη αυτή.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2008)

Δυστυχώς, παρότι εξακολουθεί να μου αρέσει ο *καταμηνυτής* ατασθαλιών (και το πρότεινα κι εδώ), με κάποια διασταλτική αξιοποίηση της «ψευδούς καταμήνυσης», η χρήση του όρου παραμένει κάτι σαν τις τρεις ορφανές (η τρίτη ορφανή είναι εδώ).


----------



## wings (Jun 22, 2008)

Μα κι εμένα μου αρέσει ο *καταμηνυτής ατασθαλιών* (και ως διατύπωση και ως νόημα). Δεν είχα δει ότι το είχες ξαναπροτείνει πέρυσι. 

Υ.Γ.: Μόλις κάναμε τις ορφανές πέντε.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2008)

Τα ρήματα που χρησιμοποίησα ήταν τα _δημοσιοποιώ_ και _αποκαλύπτω_ διότι πιστεύω ότι η χρήση τού _whistleblower_ τονίζει την αποκάλυψη στοιχείων, κατά κανόνα μη προσβάσιμων από εξωτερικούς ελεγκτές ή μη έμπιστα πρόσωπα εντός του οργανισμού. (Το κακό με το _αποκαλύπτω_ είναι ότι μπορεί να αναφέρεται -στη δημοσιογραφική, κυρίως, γλώσσα- και στο δικαστικό λειτουργό που ασχολείται με την υπόθεση στη συνέχεια.) Από την άλλη το _καταμηνύω_ (->_καταμηνυτής_) μου δίνει την αίσθηση ότι έχει ως υποκείμενο τον παθόντα - πράγμα που εδώ δεν ισχύει. Τέλος, το _καταγγέλλω_ -λόγω του ευρύτερου εννοιολογικού του φάσματος- φρονώ ότι είναι πολύ νερωμένο κι ασαφές για τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση.


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2012)

Η μη κυβερνητική οργάνωση «Διεθνής Διαφάνεια-Ελλάς» χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο *καταμηνυτής της διαφθοράς*:

Όμως ο θεσμός της προστασίας «καταμηνυτών της διαφθοράς» δεν αφορά εκκολαπτόμενους ρουφιάνους, αλλά ευσυνείδητους πολίτες, δηλαδή πολίτες που αντιδρούν στα κακώς πεπραγμένα, που απαιτούν λογοδοσία, που διεκδικούν το δικαίωμά τους για ακεραιότητα και αποκατάσταση της δικαιοσύνης.
Από τον πρόεδρο της Μη Κυβερνητικής Οργάνωσης «Διεθνής Διαφάνεια-Ελλάς»
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/news/columns_1Kath/edition?fdate=22/09/2011


----------



## sarant (Mar 19, 2012)

Σε κάποιο φόρουμ του φέισμπουκ είδα την πρόταση "καταυδώ, καταυδητής". Τραγωδία (δηλ. η λέξη εμφανίζεται επίσης σε τραγωδία του Ευριπίδη, νομίζω).

Το "καταμηνυτής" είναι λάθος, μου έχει πει κάποιος νομικός. Εμείς στην ΕΕ αποφασίσαμε να το λέμε "καταγγέλτης" αν και δεν έχω ακόμα δει να χρησιμοποιείται. Το έχει πει έτσι και ο Γιανναράς.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 19, 2012)

Δράττομαι της ευκαιρίας για να επισημάνω ότι, κατόπιν πρότασης του sarant, η Ομάδα Τυποποίησης Ορολογίας των μεταφραστικών τμημάτων ελληνικής γλώσσας των οργάνων της ΕΕ επέλεξε ως απόδοση του whistleblower τον "καταγγέλτη". Όταν με το καλό περάσει από δω ο "νονός" :) φαντάζομαι ότι θα αναλύσει το σκεπτικό της ενδιαφέρουσας αυτής επιλογής (με τη σχεδόν τρισχιλιετή παράδοσή της).

ΥΓ: Είναι απίστευτο, αλλά με πρόλαβε...


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2012)

Με γειες τον όρο.

Προτιμώ την _καταγγελία_ από την _καταμήνυση_. Η _καταμήνυση_, έχω την εντύπωση, πηγαίνει χέρι-χέρι με το _ψευδής_. Απορία: δεν υπάρχει μη ψευδής καταμήνυση;

Αν θέλουμε να μείνει ο όρος _καταμήνυση_ (και ο _καταμηνυτής_) στο _false accusations_, προφανώς δεν μας κάνει. Επίσης, φαντάζομαι ότι στο δικό μας νομικό πλαίσιο το _whistleblowing_ δεν είναι παρά καταγγελία (ακολουθεί και κάποια γενική αντικειμενική γενικής χρήσης ή εξειδικεύεται;).

Δύο προβληματάκια με τον *καταγγέλτη* — τα λέω για να μην εμφανιστούν αργότερα: στα λεξικά ο _καταγγέλτης_ είναι, λέει, ο αναγγέλλων. Αδιαφορούμε. Σήμερα είναι αυτός που καταγγέλλει. Επίσης σε δύο παλιά κείμενα που βλέπω τη λέξη βλέπω _καταγγελταί_. Αδιαφορούμε;


----------



## sarant (Mar 20, 2012)

Στο Λίντελ Σκοτ έχει καταγγέλτης = informer με πηγή Gloss. δηλ. κάποιο γλωσσάρι (ίδια πηγή με τον Δημητράκο, που ομολογώ πως δεν το είχα δει, και που δίνει 'ο αναγγέλλων, ο γνωστοποιών τι'). Είχα δει τους καταγγελτές ("καταγγελταί") στο TLG αλλά μου φάνηκε καλύτερος ο τύπος του Λ-Σ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 20, 2012)

Πάντως επειδή εγώ είμαι αμόρφωτη και δεν τα πιάνω τα βαθυστόχαστα λεξιλογικά, ομολογώ ότι χαίρομαι που δεν κόλλησε ο καταμηνυτής, γιατί "καταμηνύω" θα περίμενα να σημαίνει ότι κάποιος έχει ταράξει κάποιον άλλο στις μηνύσεις.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 20, 2012)

Ας δούμε τι λέει ο Ποινικός Κώδικας για αυτήν την άτιμη την ψευδή καταμήνυση (οι υπογραμμίσεις δικές μου):

«Άρθρο 229 - Ψευδής καταμήνυση
"1. Όποιος εν γνώσει *καταμηνύει άλλον ψευδώς ή αναφέρει γι' αυτόν ενώπιον της αρχής* ότι
τέλεσε αξιόποινη πράξη ή πειθαρχική παράβαση με σκοπό να προκαλέσει την καταδίωξη του γι'
αυτήν, τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον ενός έτους."
2. Με την ίδια ποινή τιμωρείται όποιος για τον ίδιο σκοπό εν γνώσει και ψευδώς *καθιστά άλλον
ύποπτο στην αρχή* για αξιόποινη πράξη ή πειθαρχική παράβαση υποβάλλοντας, αλλοιώνοντας ή
αποκρύπτοντας κάποιο αποδεικτικό μέσο.
3. Το δικαστήριο με αίτηση του παθόντος μπορεί να του επιτρέψει να δημοσιεύσει την απόφαση
με έξοδα του καταδικασμένου*.
4. Το δικαίωμα για τη δημοσίευση με έξοδα του καταδικασμένου* αποσβήνεται αν η δημοσίευση
δεν γίνει μέσα σε τρεις μήνες από την επίδοση της τελεσίδικης απόφασης στον παθόντα».

Μερικές βιαστικές παρατηρήσεις:

1. (απαντώντας στο ερώτημα του Νίκελ) Προφανώς και υφίσταται και καταμήνυση που δεν είναι ψευδής. Αν δεν υπήρχε τότε δεν θα χρειαζόταν να χρησιμοποιηθεί ο επιθετικός προσδιορισμός. ;)
2. Το πρόβλημά μας είναι άλλο: η καταμήνυση στο συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο (που μπορεί να είναι μήνυση στο πλαίσιο ποινικής διαδικασίας, αγωγή στα πολιτικά δικαστήρια, καταγγελία με σκοπό την πειθαρχική δίωξη ή την επιβολή διοικητικής ποινής κ.λπ.) συνιστά πάντα *καταγγελία ενώπιον αρχής* (δικαστικής, διωκτικής, διοικητικής κ.ο.κ.). Ο whistleblower συνήθως δημοσιοποιεί, αποκαλύπτει στην κοινή γνώμη. Σπανιότερα απευθύνεται άμεσα στις αρμόδιες αρχές (πιο συχνά καταγγέλλει δημόσια και αναμένει οι αρχές να επιληφθούν αυτεπαγγέλτως των καταγγελιών του). 
3. Η καταμήνυση (και κατά μείζονα λόγο ο πολύ σπανιότερος καταμηνυτής) έχει εξαιρετικά περιορισμένη χρήση σε νομικό πλαίσιο (δεν γνωρίζω άλλη χρήση πέραν αυτής του ΠΚ 229) με συνέπεια το σημασιολογικό της περιεχόμενο να κινδυνεύει να ταυτιστεί με την περίπτωση αυτή. Σκέτη πάλι η μήνυση και τα παραφερνάλιά της περιορίζουν τα πράγματα στον στενό χώρο του ποινικού δικαίου. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, η κατασκευή νέων όρων είναι καλύτερο να γίνεται με λέξεις που έχουν ευρύτερο σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο (και άρα πιο εύπλαστο), παρά με όρους που έχουν ταυτιστεί με συγκεκριμένη "στενή" σημασία (να θυμίσω τις αντιρρήσεις μου για την απόδοση των forensics με το επίθετο "δικανικός"). Από την άποψη αυτή, το καταγγέλλω και οι παράγωγές του λέξεις εμφανίζουν κάποιο συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 20, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Ο whistleblower συνήθως δημοσιοποιεί, αποκαλύπτει στην κοινή γνώμη. Σπανιότερα απευθύνεται άμεσα στις αρμόδιες αρχές (πιο συχνά καταγγέλλει δημόσια και αναμένει οι αρχές να επιληφθούν αυτεπαγγέλτως των καταγγελιών του).



Νομίζω ότι το καταγγέλτης είναι καλύτερη λύση. Σχετικά με το παραπάνω του Ρογήρου, θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι η Επιτροπή Ανταγωνισμού πρόσφατα λάνσαρε το πρόγραμμα επιείκειας, με σκοπό να παροτρύνει επιχειρήσεις και φυσικά πρόσωπα _να συνεργαστούν με την ΕΑ για την αποκάλυψη συμφωνιών και πρακτικών οι οποίες εμπίπτουν στο πεδίο εφαρμογής του_ (του προγράμματος επιείκειας, δηλαδή).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2013)

Φρέσκο: 

Οπως προκύπτει από την εισηγητική έκθεση, που έχει στη διάθεσή της η «Κ», στη διαδικασία, όσον αφορά στον δημόσιο τομέα, κεντρικό ρόλο σχεδιάζεται να αναλάβει η Αρχή Επιθεώρησης Ελέγχου της Δημόσιας Διοίκησης, στην οποία θα ανατεθεί η διερεύνηση των «πληροφοριών δημοσίου συμφέροντος». Στους whistleblowers -«*μάρτυρες δημοσίου συμφέροντος*» ή «_*υπερασπιστές της υπηρεσίας*_» επί το ελληνικότερον- θα δίνονται κίνητρα για την αποκάλυψη πράξεων διαφθοράς, ενώ θα θεσπιστεί και νομικό πλαίσιο προστασίας τους «έναντι απειλών ή πράξεων εκδίκησης και διακριτικής μεταχείρισης από τον εμπλεκόμενο με τις παράνομες πράξεις φορέα». ​
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_02/06/2013_502126

Όταν το είδα το πρώτο (μάρτυρες δημοσίου συμφέροντος) ενθουσιάστηκα, είπα: _Τι καλή απόδοση για το *turn state's evidence*!_ Μετά μου πέρασε. Ο όρος μου αρέσει, πάντως. Υποψιάζομαι ότι αν σταθώ μπροστά στον καθρέφτη () και τον πω είκοσι φορές, θα μου αρέσει περισσότερο.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 3, 2013)

Η διαφορά ύφους (και σημασιολογικού περιεχομένου) μεταξύ whistleblower και "υπερασπιστή της υπηρεσίας" μου φαίνεται πάντως τιτανοτεράστια, έ; :) Για το πρώτο διατηρώ σοβαρές επιφυλάξεις (σχετικές κυρίως με την ιδιότητα του μάρτυρα).


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

Πάντως, αν πάμε στο Εννοιόλεξο, θα δούμε ότι η πιο τρυφερή λέξη που έχουμε εμείς είναι ο _*μαρτυριάρης*_. Ενίοτε συνοδεύεται και από πιάσιμο του μάγουλου. :)


----------



## eugeniaverdi (Jun 4, 2013)

Επί τη ευκαιρία πάντως και σχετικά με την "προσφορά" του θεσμού του whistleblower - καταγγέλτη, και επίσημα πλέον - κυκλοφορεί στα διαδικτυακά βιβλιοπωλεία ένα εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο με τίτλο "Flirting with Disaster: Why Accidents Are Rarely Accidental" που εκδόθηκε το 2008. Ο συγγραφέας του Marc Gerstein αφού παρουσιάζει και αναλύει μια σειρά από γνωστές καταστροφές, όπως, μεταξύ άλλων, η έκρηξη των διαστημικών λεωφορείων Challenger και Columbia, η έκρηξη του πυρηνικού αντιδραστήρα του Chernobyl, ο τυφώνας Katrina και το σκάνδαλο Vioxx, υποστηρίζει ότι σε μεγάλο βαθμό θα μπορούσαν αυτές να αποφευχθούν ή τουλάχιστον να μετριαστούν, αν κάποιος είχε "μαρτυρήσει" τα κακώς κείμενα...Άσχετα εάν συμφωνεί κάποιος με την ηθική προσέγγιση του συγγραφέα ή, πρόσφατα, του νομοθέτη, το βιβλίο είναι πολύ ευχάριστο και ευκολοδιάβαστο. Αν μη τι άλλο αποκαλύπτει την, ούτως ή άλλως, μεγάλη συνεισφορά του ανθρώπινου παράγοντα στην εμφάνιση μιας καταστροφής


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2013)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό. Έχει μεταφραστεί το βιβλίο;


----------



## eugeniaverdi (Jun 5, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό. Έχει μεταφραστεί το βιβλίο;



Όχι, δεν έχει μεταφραστεί και ούτε γνωρίζω εάν υπάρχει σχετικό ενδιαφέρον. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με την όλο και αυξανόμενη επίπτωση των καταστροφών - φυσικών, ανθρωπογενών και μικτών - η επικαιρότητα τρέχει πάρα πολύ γρήγορα και παρόμοιες αναλύσεις δημοσιεύονται ακόμη και ως άρθρα σε σχετικά επιστημονικά περιοδικά. Η ιδιαιτερότητα αυτού του βιβλίου έγκειται στον κατανοητό τρόπο με τον οποίο είναι γραμμένο παρόλες τις τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες, καθώς και στα χαρακτηριστικά παραδείγματα "διάσημων" καταστροφών που επικαλείται.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2013)

Ένα νέο επάγγελμα που μπορούμε να προβλέψουμε δίπλα στους μεταφραστές είναι *οι συνοψιστές*. Διάβασες το βιβλίο εσύ που ξέρεις τη γλώσσα του πρωτοτύπου και το θέμα, και θα πηγαίνεις στον αρμόδιο ιστότοπο και θα μεταφέρεις σε περίληψη όλο το ζουμί του βιβλίου. Έτσι, το βιβλίο που ενδεχομένως ενδιαφέρει πολύ λίγους για να αποτελέσει μεταφραστικό εγχείρημα, δεν θα μένει άγνωστο στην κοινότητα των ενδιαφερομένων. Ο ιστότοπος θα σε αμείβει βέβαια για τη σύνοψη που έκανες. Ταυτόχρονα, θα λειτουργεί κάπου εκεί και το τμήμα *πληθοχρηματοδότησης*. Κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται για τη μετάφραση του συνόλου του έργου, είτε ως μεταφραστής είτε ως υποψήφιος αναγνώστης, βάζει τον οικονομικό στόχο για τη μετάφραση του έργου και την κυκλοφορία του σε ψηφιακή μορφή (πόσα τυπωμένα βιβλία νομίζετε ότι θα κυκλοφορούν;) και περιμένει να δει πόσοι θα ανταποκριθούν. Ορίστε, σας ζωγράφισα το μέλλον.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ένα νέο επάγγελμα που μπορούμε να προβλέψουμε δίπλα στους μεταφραστές είναι *οι συνοψιστές*. Διάβασες το βιβλίο εσύ που ξέρεις τη γλώσσα του πρωτοτύπου και το θέμα, και θα πηγαίνεις στον αρμόδιο ιστότοπο και θα μεταφέρεις σε περίληψη όλο το ζουμί του βιβλίου.


Πάντως ιστότοποι συνόψεων υπάρχουν ήδη δεκάδες, όπως λ.χ. http://www.getabstract.com/en/.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως ιστότοποι συνόψεων υπάρχουν ήδη δεκάδες, όπως λ.χ. http://www.getabstract.com/en/.


Ναι, αυτό είναι πιο παλιό, καθιερωμένο θα έλεγα. Εγώ προβλέπω τον μεταφραστή-συνοψιστή. Για να βλέπουμε και νέους ρόλους των μεταφραστών σε χαλεπούς καιρούς, ιδίως όταν δίπλα βρίσκεται η πρόκληση για την πληθοχρηματοδότηση του εγχειρήματος.


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2013)

Ενδιαφέρουσα ιδέα Νίκελ, αλλά από τη στιγμή που η σύνοψη δεν είναι μετάφραση, γιατί είναι δουλειά για μεταφραστές; Δεν υπάρχει άλλωστε σαν άσκηση στο σχολείο να διαβάσεις ένα κείμενο και να γράψεις την περιληψή του; Ικανότητα δηλαδή που θα πρέπει να έχουν όλοι οι απόφοιτοι της σχολικής εκπαίδευσης. 
Και με τόση εθελοντική προσφορά στο διαδίκτυο, πώς θα γίνει να πληρώνεται κάποιος για αυτή τη δουλειά; Υπάρχει καμιά εγγύηση ότι η σύνοψη του Νίκελ για το βιβλίο Α είναι καλύτερη από τη σύνοψη του Ελληγενή για το ίδιο βιβλίο, π.χ., επομένως θα πληρώσει ο αναγνώστης να διαβάσει τον Νίκελ και δεν θα σκεφτεί ότι και με τον Ελληγενή βολεύεται; 
Το "διάβασα ένα βιβλίο και θέλω να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας" είναι η (αφιλοκερδής) βάση τόσων δραστηριοτήτων.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2013)

Είναι σαφές, ελπίζω, ότι αναφέρομαι στο ότι κάποιος διαβάζει ένα σημαντικό βιβλίο της αγγλικής, γαλλικής, ισπανικής, κινεζικής βιβλιογραφίας και έρχεται και γράφει στον ιστότοπο π.χ. των Ελλήνων μαιευτήρων μια εκτενή περίληψη στην ελληνική γλώσσα, με καλή αντίληψη τού τι ιδιαίτερο έχει να προσφέρει το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο. Ε, αυτή η δουλειά πρέπει να αρχίσει να πληρώνεται για να γίνει.


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2013)

Πληροφοριακά για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για το θέμα του whistleblowing, γίνεται σχετική διδασκαλία στο πανεπιστήμιο (εγώ εκεί τα έμαθα, και μας είχαν δώσει θυμάμαι και μια σελίδα με οδηγίες χρήσεως, αν θέλετε να καταγγείλετε πώς να το κάνετε), κι αν κάποιος θέλει βιβλιογραφία ας στείλει προσωπικό να με παρακινήσει να ξεθάψω τις σημειώσεις μου να του βρω. Σε γενικές γραμμές πάντως:
α. είναι ζήτημα πολιτιστικό. Σε πολλές χώρες (και νομίζω και στην Ελλάδα) ο μαρτυριάρης/ καταδότης/ το καρφί αντιμετωπίζεται με περιφρόνηση, ακόμα κι αν έχει δίκιο. Οπότε είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρεθεί κάποιος να πει την αλήθεια. 
β. όλες τις φορές τα αποτελέσματα είναι καταστροφικά για τον καταγγέλτη. Το πιο συνηθισμένο είναι ότι δεν τους προσλαμβάνει μετά κανείς, γιατί όλοι τους φοβούνται. 

Και κάτι που είχα διαβάσει κάπου σχετικά με το ότι αν έχεις παράπονα με τον προϊστάμενό σου δεν ωφελεί να απευθυνθείς στον προϊστάμενό του: The idiot who hired you was hired by another idiot.


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2013)

nickel said:


> Είναι σαφές, ελπίζω, ότι αναφέρομαι στο ότι κάποιος διαβάζει ένα σημαντικό βιβλίο της αγγλικής, γαλλικής, ισπανικής, κινεζικής βιβλιογραφίας και έρχεται και γράφει στον ιστότοπο π.χ. των Ελλήνων μαιευτήρων μια εκτενή περίληψη στην ελληνική γλώσσα, με καλή αντίληψη τού τι ιδιαίτερο έχει να προσφέρει το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο. Ε, αυτή η δουλειά πρέπει να αρχίσει να πληρώνεται για να γίνει.



Έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις, αλλά ας το αφήσουμε για καμιά άλλη συζήτηση καλύτερα.


----------



## Earion (Jun 5, 2013)

nickel said:


> ...κάποιος διαβάζει ένα σημαντικό βιβλίο της αγγλικής, γαλλικής, ισπανικής, κινεζικής βιβλιογραφίας και έρχεται και γράφει στον ιστότοπο π.χ. των Ελλήνων μαιευτήρων μια εκτενή περίληψη στην ελληνική γλώσσα, με καλή αντίληψη τού τι ιδιαίτερο έχει να προσφέρει το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο.



Αν μιλάμε για επιστήμες, εγώ τουλάχιστον γνωρίζω για τις ιστορικές σπουδές και μπορώ να βεβαιώσω ότι από τις πρώτες δεκαετίες του εικοστού αιώνα έχει ξεκινήσει η αποδελτίωση σε ειδικά περιοδικά των βιβλίων και των άρθρων των σχετικών με κάθε επιστήμη που εκδόθηκαν μέσα στην κάθε χρονιά, με λιγότερο ή περισσότερο συνοπτική περίληψη. Επειδή με την πάροδο του χρόνου ο όγκος αυξανόταν και στο τέλος ξεπέρασε το φυσιολογικό, κάπου στις δεκατίες του '70, του '80 και του '90 τα περιοδικά είχαν μείνει τρομακτικά πίσω. Με το πέρασμά τους στην ψηφιακή και στη διαδικτυακή μορφή ξαναβρήκαν το ρυθμό τους. Φαντάζομαι πως το ίδιο θα έχει γίνει σε κάθε επιστήμη (π.χ. για τη μαιευτική που λες).

Όσο για τα βιβλία μυθοπλασίας ή τα ευρείας κυκλοφορίας βιβλία εκλαϊκευμένης επιστήμης, υπάρχει παράδοση από αρκετές δεκαετίες να συνοψίζονται σε καλές περιλήψεις, και πρόχειρα θυμάμαι ότι κάτι τέτοιο κάνει το Reader's Digest.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2013)

Δεν παρακολουθώ τι συμβαίνει στο διαδίκτυο σε σχέση με αυτό που έχω στο νου μου. Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι οι βιβλιοκριτικές για βιβλία που δεν έχουν μεταφραστεί. Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, τώρα που έκλεισε και το Βήμα τις σελίδες του (τα περιοδικά των βιβλίων δεν δημοσιεύουν πολλές σελίδες τους στο διαδίκτυο), καλύτερα να ξέρεις την ξένη γλώσσα. Πείτε μου όμως αν ξέρετε κάποιον διαδικτυακό τόπο αυτού του είδους, στα ελληνικά ή και άλλη γλώσσα, με συνόψεις αμετάφραστων βιβλίων.


----------



## alevapa (Apr 24, 2014)

*Μάρτυρας δημόσιου συμφέροντος*

με βάση το νόμο 4254/2014 που τροποποιεί τον Ποινικό Κώδικα (σελίδα 80 του σχετικού ΦΕΚ 85/7.4.2014 διαθέσιμο μέσω του www.et.gr).

(Βλ. και http://elawyer.blogspot.be/2014/04/blog-post.html)

Νομίζω ότι:

1) η ΕΛΕΤΟ θα πρέπει να αναφέρει τον όρο του Νόμου αποσύροντας τον νεολογισμό «καταυδητής» ...
2) η Ομάδα Τυποποίησης Ορολογίας θα πρέπει να αποσύρει τον όρο «καταγγέλτης»


----------



## bernardina (Apr 24, 2014)

Με την ευκαιρία να ξαναεπισημάνω αυτό που έθιξε ήδη ο Ρογήρος στο #17 του, ε;
Με άλλα λόγια το ότι ανάμεσα στο whistleblower και τις αποδόσεις του μεσολαβεί μια μικρή άβυσσος ρέτζιστερ. 
Γι' αυτό, έστω κι αν στην επίσημη μετάφρασή του φαίνεται να κατασταλάζουν τα πράγματα, στην απλή και καθημερινή, κατά τη γνώμη μου, το θέμα παραμένει (ή πρέπει να παραμείνει) ανοιχτό.


----------



## Themis (Apr 24, 2014)

Ας αναφερθεί πάντως ότι η έννοια που δίνεται από τον ελληνικό νόμο είναι περιοριστική σε σχέση με τη χρήση του όρου στο εξωτερικό, ιδίως επειδή το whistle-blowing μπορεί να αφορά την εσωτερική λειτουργία μιας εταιρείας χωρίς να συντρέχουν λόγοι δημόσιου συμφέροντος (π.χ. κακοδιαχείριση, σπατάλη).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 24, 2019)

Καλημέρα. Έχει καθιερωθεί τελικά αυτό το "καταγγελία δυσλειτουργιών" που βλέπω σε αρκετά αποτελέσματα εντός και εκτός eur-lex; Μόνο εμένα δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου;


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2019)

oliver_twisted said:


> Καλημέρα. Έχει καθιερωθεί τελικά αυτό το "καταγγελία δυσλειτουργιών" που βλέπω σε αρκετά αποτελέσματα εντός και εκτός eur-lex; Μόνο εμένα δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου;



Φαίνεται να βαίνει προς καθιέρωση. Ποιες είναι οι εναλλακτικές αποδόσεις; 
Μια και καθιερώθηκε ο _μάρτυρας δημόσιου συμφέροντος_, έχουμε για το *whistleblowing* και τις *καταγγελίες υπέρ του δημόσιου συμφέροντος*. Άλλο;


----------

